# Dusk and Dawn Wallpaper...Something New!



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

Something new for the walls, dusk and dawn wallpaper...http://freshome.com/2014/05/05/ombre-wallpaper-inspired-swedish-landscape-dusk-dawn/


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

im a terrible painter


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

I'm a better painter than a wallpaper putter-upper or downer for sure!  We had to strip a bunch of wallpaper that was on the wall in our house when we bought it.  In the basement they had the kids room, big pink elephants on the wallpaper and other stuff! :awman:


----------

